# 2 unidentifiable bugs in my isopod cultures??



## MidniteWolf0715 (Aug 5, 2021)

I tried to get good pictures some are blurry so I circled the bugs. The white one at the top right circled is a tiny fast white bug. I have over 50 springtails cultures and so I know what babies all the way to adults look like and these are not springtails. It is not round, they don’t jump, and they are fast. The other bug is in the same culture and is black. Also circled. Elongated, more than one and fast. This one is next to my adult isopod. The other one is next to a baby isopod. I have a pic of baby vs adult iso in my culture. All my substrate (ABG) has been processed along with the cork bark and sphagnum moss. I only feed them repashy morning wood. I simply want to know what they are, will they hurt my isopods and what do I do. The isopods in this culture are Porcellio Scaber Orange Dalmatian…..to reference size


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

Probably native springtails, fungas gnat larvae or mites. None of which are harmful for your Isopods


----------



## JasonE (Feb 7, 2011)

The white ones look like a common mite you see in tanks and such. They shouldn't be a problem. I'm not sure what that black thing is though.


----------

